# got some tiger lotus how to maintain



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey plant gurus i just got some tiger lotus and wow such a beautiful plant can any body tell me if they need any special conditions are they hardy or what // also picked up some red arrowhead


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it looks like you've done some more planting, you got any full tank shots?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Very hearty plant..
Just trim the stems when they get overwhelming.. and they will


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Very hearty plant..
> Just trim the stems when they get overwhelming.. and they will


awesome news dippy eggs thanks big time i love this plant its full yet delicate oh man and that red color is vicious my pics suck cause i just added some fungus cure from api i tryed to prove to my girl that my water changes werent costing me that much and i didnt change the water except for 1 time in a whole month and now im paying for it

tiger lotus ( dont you just love the name ) i do infact ill say it again tiger lotus ahahahahahahaha heres a pic of the drift wood i bought as well its huge fatest piece ever







\


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> it looks like you've done some more planting, you got any full tank shots?


youll get them trust me but only after i add this amazing pieces of drift wood and redesign cause as of now all my plants are preety much in front out of the way of my cariba cause they are wrecking havic big time


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that is an awesome piece of driftwood, how did you get your hands on that?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> that is an awesome piece of driftwood, how did you get your hands on that?


that new store i posted in store locations best store i ever bin to the owner used to own martians aquarium he now owns captian nemos aquarium superstore he wanted 179.99 for this piece but i ask him to go lower so he checked what he payed for it and said 120 so i said heres the green also wher i bought the tider lotus and red arrow head he has the best plant selection around and the best prices ive ever seen i cant say enough good things about that store its just wow


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn, i wish i lived close enough to check that place out... i'm jealous. great pickup tho, i'm kind of a driftwood geek, i have a ton of pieces sitting around that will go into future tanks because i snatch em up when i find nice stuff, but i wish i had something that big.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

nice wood,lol... that sounded gay but for real that is sweet man. How are you gonna have it in there? fullly submerged or sticking out or how?

as far as the Tiger Lotus, the ones I got have always been real hardy, I just use simple fert in one and excel. I try not to move them around, just find a spot and let them anchor for good. I always keep the long runner cut. Keeps them lower and bunched...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks guys and curly yeah i kinda like that long runner one maybe ill clip it to try and get a couple of longer ones so it doesnt look as stringy awesome plant thought ive seen them get a real crazy red before in this petstore

also i try not to use poured in ferts / ive bin using those root tabs from api does real nice / i used that flourish and 2 days latter i had soo much alge/ wow/ i freaked i had a nice rtank before that stuf/f now im just trying to get it back


----------

